# replacements band and pouch



## BradT42 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi I have a y shaped slingshot that belonged to my grandfather can any tell me where I can buy new bands?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Vendors section of this forum has many choices. Pocket Predator, Tex, Simple Shot ect.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Best learn to cut your own bands, flatbands that deliver real power often don't last 100 shots. A rubber cutting mat, a rollcutter and a few meters of Theraband last you a long time and are much cheaper too, in the long run.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

First i would buy bands and when you can't stop shooting, buy the stuff that mopper mentioned and build your own bands,

have fun and good shooting.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Vendors forum lots of choices don't be afraid to ask for their advice on what is better for your SS


----------

